# Remington Mod770 .270 WIN



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

A friend of mine has a brand new (never been fired) Remington Model 770 .270 Cal WIN for sale. He wants $450. Do any of you own this rifle and do you recommend it?


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

The Remington 770 series is a take off from the "not so great" 710 series. Personally I would not buy the thing. Spend a little more money and get a Remington 700 SPS DM, a far superior firearm. Or if you are on a budget look at some of the Savage packages.


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

I read and watched a lot of reviews and everyone who owns a 770 seems to like them. I went ahead and bought the 770, but only because I found it for $340 at my local academy sports store. For that price I wont worry as much about giving it hell either. Its the .270 caliber.

The bolt was rough at first but, like every one said, after a box of bullets run through it and a fresh coat of gun grease its a lot smoother now. It shot tight groups right out of the box too.


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

The salesman who sold me the rifle said that the barrel of the 770 was made from the same grade/quality steel as the model 700 and the only difference was the bolt assembly and the trigger housing(and the stock design). Does anyone know if this is true?

I also read that the 700 has only 2 bolt lugs, while the 770 has 3. Does the 700 really just have 2 bolt lugs? and if so isnt that a plus for the 770?


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

the 710/770 is the bottom of the barrel gun. its cheap and thats about it. You could get a marlin xl7 or stevens for the same or less and have twice the gun.


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

I realize that its not top notch but thats not my question. The grade of the steel the barrell is made of is what im asking. Im told the barrell is the same quality metal as the 700. I here gripes about the bolt and trigger guard, other than that.


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

It could be the same material as the barrel which wouldn't make it any better. If you want a good barrel look at an aftermarket barrel and you would not want to have a factory barrel after that.


----------

